# Unattended installation of FreeBSD



## balanga (Feb 12, 2017)

Is it possible to install FreeBSD using a response file or scripts to avoid needing to respond to various dialogue boxes?


----------



## Tabs (Feb 13, 2017)

I think you need to create a /etc/installerconfig file - have a look at bsdinstall(8)


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a look at remote installs which would appear to be the best option. This article explains how but  looks out of date and needs updating:-

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/remote-install/article.html


----------



## smoofy (Feb 13, 2017)

I perform full installation manually from command line so there is no reason why it should not be possible using a script. What you need is to create partitions as desired, mount them a unpack base system packages and then change configuration as needed. I personally find this more convenient as I am able to finish whole installation via script in about 3 minutes altogether. We are talking about the base system here of course. No additional packages or such.


----------

